# ski rescue ski and snowboarding instructor



## i know tom (Jan 15, 2013)

(So if this doesn't go in here please move to the correct area)

So I want to go to a school that will teach everything I need to be a valuable employee to any mountain anywhere. I want to live that dream of working for different mountains allover the world being a ski bum or snowboard bum.
I have experience in mechanics, leadership, and welding.
just to give you an idea of who I am

I've looked around found a few places 

there's a mountain course i can take in Patagonia foe 123,000 dollars so yea im not really trying to spend five years of my life on that. but its a serious course.

then there is the summer courses whee im sure being 30 yrs old i would be the only one.

so im trying to find something in between if anyone can help that would be great im looking to be qualified in instructor and avalanche safety 

thsanks id write more but the uso is closing:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Clearly research is not your strong suit.


----------



## i know tom (Jan 15, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Clearly research is not your strong suit.


on this site or on the wide wide world of google


----------



## i know tom (Jan 15, 2013)

because what I'm looking for is which is the best school to go too if your not looking to party all day and night I want to make a career out of this. but i don't want to spend over 20k and have only enough training to get me through the day.

My current job is Field Engineer for a major construction company I also work part time as a Helicopter Mechanic for Army National Guard. I can tell the difference in both jobs from the guys who have good correct training and have the great attitude and work ethic from the guys that did a crash course online or something.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You don't even realize how easy it would be to get a job with your current job experience..... I'd much rather work in lift ops or cat ops over instructing.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Research is tough the damn Google is hard.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Research is tough *the damn Google is hard.*


You laugh about that, but for some of us,..? Google searches are not entirely intuitive! I spend a LOT of time sifting thru irrelevant results with most of my searches. (…yes,.. I readily admit I may well be partial "Tard!") :dunno: Not to mention that having genuine ADD issues,..? A less than well focused search can cause,…. lets call them "attention span" issues! :laugh: Before you know it, 2 hours have passed and I can't even remember what I got on the Google to search for in the first place! :facepalm3: :facepalm3: :eyetwitch2:

I have had friends with whom I was on the phone talking to,. I casually mention something I was having trouble finding information on. Next thing you know, 20 seconds later they're texting me a link to a site with *exactly* what I was looking for!!!   …and I'm all WTF??? I've been searching the webz for days looking for that!

My Google-Fu is weak! Therefore,.. I am an interwebz "fail!" :embarrased1: :lol: 



OP,… Agree totally with Argo! From everything I have read here over the years, you are _MUCH_ better off working in the CAT & veh. maint. or Lift Op's fields of a resort than in the instructing/patrolling departments! Those later two seem to end up always being low paid, indentured servants, usually suffering from various STD's, scurvy & malnutrition!  And worst of all,.. they never have any time to ride for themselves!!! 


Worth checking into, Right?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OP ya shouldn't have much trouble getting on a resort maintenance/operations crew. Sounds like you could figure out sleds, diesel and spinning bullworks...even putting up towers. What you want can't be done in class...its on-the-job...so unless you are on the hill its not going to happen. Yes there is classroom and theory...but its also experience...its not rocket science...its keeping your ass alive and out of the wringer. Btw, its not a job or even a career...its a lifestyle. My suggestions are:
1. Get the Hell out of peach land,
2. Pick a hill and go,
3. Get job at the hill,
4. Ride,
5. Get to know who and what,
6. Then work on your S & R, alpine certs, instructor certs, wilderness emergency certs.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

You're probably not interested in coming to Canada, but this program seems to be pretty popular in Nelson BC 

ski management programs in Canada, ski management courses, ski colleges in Canada, careers in the ski industry at Selkirk College

In the area, there are loads of cat-skiing / heli-skiing operations plus a bunch of backcountry lodges (not to mention Whitewater and Red Mountain). Its a great place to be! 

But I'm sure there are loads of mountain towns in the US that would also be awesome. Most important thing to do is to move and get connected into the community good luck!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

i know tom said:


> because what I'm looking for is which is the best school to go too if your not looking to party all day and night I want to make a career out of this. but i don't want to spend over 20k and have only enough training to get me through the day.


Most jobs at the hills pay between $12-18 and hour. I'm not sure if you really want to do this as a career. 

Most people that work on the mountain do it for the free boarding, and still have to have a second job to help support them for the few years they live the "mountain life".

Honestly, I have a better time living 45 mins from a rocky mountain, working an ~$80k/year job in the city, and volunteer patrolling on the weekends, holidays, etc. You still get all the benefits, without having to eat Mr. Noodle for the rest of your life. 

Some of the paid patrollers also work as guides in the summer, trail crew, etc. but it still doesn't pay much. I suppose you could live a comfortable life if you were really smart about it, but it seems like a dead end job for the most part.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> having to eat Mr. Noodle for the rest of your life.


That should be deterrent enough.


----------



## i know tom (Jan 15, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> That should be deterrent enough.


 the money isn't what makes the job for me it's enjoying the job. I've worked plenty of jobs I hated but made good money at :blahblah:..

kalev: I'll look into the Canada connection thank you for that info.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

kalev said:


> You're probably not interested in coming to Canada, but this program seems to be pretty popular in Nelson BC
> 
> ski management programs in Canada, ski management courses, ski colleges in Canada, careers in the ski industry at Selkirk College


I got a few friends who did the SROAM course. Honestly it seems a little useless, you don't need much of an education to work as a lifty or service tech or something. Like many others said most of it comes down to experience.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

i know tom said:


> the money isn't what makes the job for me it's enjoying the job. I've worked plenty of jobs I hated but made good money at :blahblah:..


I think what we're saying is, don't pay for school for a job that flunkies can do for $15/hr. Having schooling isn't going to help there. Most mountains around me are hiring all the time, because the pay is low for the work involved.

Just show up at a hill and ask for a job.


----------

